# Guppy´s wann abfischen?



## daytrader (31. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

welche minimum Temperaturen halten Guppy´s maximal im Teich aus? Wann fischt ihr ab?

LG


----------



## pema (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo Daytrader,

sobald die Wassertemperatur dauerhaft - also nicht nur Nachts - auf ungef. 16°C fällt, wird es höchste Zeit die Guppys rauszuholen.

petra

Natürlich musst du die angekündigten Außentemperaturen im Auge behalten. Ein nächtlicher Kälteeinbruch und damit einhergehende Wassertemperaturen unter 14°C können dann schon den Tod für manche Fische bedeuten.
p.


----------



## bayernhoschi (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Daytrader,

da ich sowohl Teichmensch als auch Aquarianer bin und wie warscheinlich jeder mit Guppys angefangen habe würde ich schon bei 18 Grad mit dem Abfischen anfangen.
Dadurch seit ihr, Du und die Fische, auf der sicheren Seite.

Ralph


----------



## daytrader (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

okay danke. ich kann eh nur ein teil rausholen. habe im im frühjahr 2 paare eingesetzt....jetzt sind es ganze schwärme. schätzte so 200-300.

wer welche will....wohne in plz 99189


----------



## pema (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Tja Daytrader,

dann werden wohl so an die 300 Fische in deinem Teich erfrieren. Ein ziemlich seltsames Experiment.

petra


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Du hast einen Teich mit 50.00 Liter, was machen denn Guppys da drin?
Wenn Du mit einem Paar anfängst und eigentlich wissen solltest das Guppys sich schlimmer vermehren wie Kaninchen solltest Du Dir vorher Gedanken machen was im Winter mit den Fischen passieren soll.
"Ich kann eh nur einen Teil rausholen" finde ich sehr verantwortungslos!

Liebe Grüße und denk mal drüber nach
Ralph


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Das hoert sich nicht gut an. Setze doch wenigstens das Angebot im Flomarkt unter Biete ein.

Bei 50,000 liter musst Du doch gewusst haben das Du die niemals alle wieder rausgefischt bekommst und Du den Tod der Fische schon geahnt haben musst.


----------



## Reptilis (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi, frag mal einen mit __ Wasserschildkröten, die suchen immer mal Fische zum verfüttern.

Gruß


----------



## Petra1970 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi

Warum macht man Guppy´s in einen Teich? Muß ich das verstehen?

Gruß Petra


----------



## Frankia (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo, 


> Warum macht man Guppy´s in einen Teich? Muß ich das verstehen?


das versteh ich auch nicht, dachte das sind Aquariumfische, also Warmwasserfische....oder

wie kann man nur auf so eine verrückte Idee kommen...............

Bevor man sich Lebewesen anschafft, sollte man etwas über deren Lebensbedingungen  und Haltungsanforderungen informieren und nicht einfach ausprobieren..............


----------



## Limnos (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi

Ich möchte mal eine etwas andere Sicht zu Guppys im Teich darlegen. Von den Guppys fallen schon vor dem Winter viele Fressfeinden zum Opfer, denn normalerweise sind alle Teichfische größer als Guppys, und __ Orfe Sonnenbarsch und Co. fackeln da nicht lange. Vor allem werden sie dann gefressen werden, wenn sie wegen niedriger Temperaturen bewegungsärmer werden. Soweit ist das Natur und keine Grausamkeit. Darüber hinaus empfehlen Aquarianer als humanste Methode einen Fisch zu töten, ihn im Plastibeutel mit Wasser in die Tiefkühltruhe zu legen. Auch Menschen die das knapp überlebt haben, berichten, dass Erfrieren in der Endphase "angenehm" sei, dass dabei sogar ein Wärmegefühl aufkäme. In der Heimat des Guppy droht ihm oft nach kurzer Lebensspanne der Tod durch Eintrocknen des Gewässers. Aquarianer, die Guppys im Sommer draußen, meist in einer Badewanne halten, damit man sie bis auf den Letzen auch abfischen kann, berichten, dass sie im Aquarium nie so kräftige und farbige Tiere erzielen würden wie mit Freilandaufenthalt. Und was erwartet einen Teil dieser Guppys? Teils werden sie als Futter für __ Barsche, Schlangenkopffische oder Meerwasserfische "verwendet". Wer jetzt meint für sein Koi- oder sonstwie Futter wären keine Tiere getötet worden, der irrt.
 Im Übrigen muss man auch bei Kaltwasserfischen damit rechnen, dass einige den Winter nicht überleben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Petra1970 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Mh mir ist schon klar das viele Guppys als Futtertiere halten, warum auch nicht, nur doch nicht einfach mal so im Gartenteich.
Dafür hat man doch extra Becken, ich finde die haben in Gartenteichen nichts zu suchen um die zu dezimieren muß man ganze Schwärme was weiß ich einsetzten die die fressen.
Da gegen sind Karnickel ja Klosterschüler 

Gruß Petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Petra,

vielen "Aquarienfischen" bekommt die sommerliche Haltung im kleinen Gartenteich gesundheitlich sehr gut. (oder machst Du keinen "Urlaub") Durch die wesentlich natürlichere Haltung (Naturfutter, Temperaturschwankungen, natürliche Sommeneinstrahlung, Feindeinwirkung ect.) als es ein Aquarium bieten kann färben sie besser aus, das Imunsystem wird gestärkt, Teich-Nachkommen sind lebenstüchtiger und die Tiere erreichen meißt auch wieder ihre volle erreichbare Größe. Das einige dann auf der Strecke bleiben ist naturbedingt, das kommt auch bei "Teichfischen" immer vor

Wer meint das es grausam wäre wenn man so 300 vom aufkommenden Guppienachwuchs im Teich seinem Schicksal durch Fressfeinde, Witterungsbedingungen, Nahrungsmangel ect. überläßt, der solte Bedenken das allein ein einzelnes ausgewachsenes Goldfischweibchen im Teich jährlich um die 45.000 Eier/Junge produziert (bei Koi sind es sogar Millionen). Von denen überleben auch gerade mal 20-30 Stück das erste Jahr (nur ein Teil davon wird gefressen, der größte Teil davon verhungert oder fällt auch bei den Kaltwasserarten Witterungsbedingungen zum Opfer)

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

hallo!

das ist sicher alles begruendbar... teilweise suchen wir menschen ja begruendungen um unser gewissen zu beruhigen.
letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden was er macht, ich halte es seit meinem "sonnenbarsch ausrutscher" mit natur pur. ich musste lernen das meine __ sonnenbarsche ein eingriff in die natur waren die zig andere sachen beienflusst haben. sicher kann man auch sagen ein kuenstlich angelegter teich ist nicht natur... und einer libelle ist es egal ob sie als larve vom __ barsch oder als libelle vom frosch gefressen wird 

fuer mich steht fest: ich lasse die natur machen und regulier nur die planzen etwas.. seit dem ist es ein tier und pflanzenparadies (denke ich als mensch)

ok ich gebe zu ich hab gestern einem gruenspecht geholfen und ihn vor meiner katze gerettet... ob ich das mit einer maus auch gemacht haette??? wer weiss was das fuer auswirkung in der zukunft hat? was wenn dieser specht richtung tegel fliegt und einem startenden aerbus in die triebwerke fliegt und dieser dann auf ein wohngebaeude stuerzt...... bin ich schuld?

schweife ich ab..... ohohoh

also ich moechte nicht gefrostet werden aber ich moecht momentan eigentlich gar nicht sterben 
gruss an diesem sonnigen tag
marco


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo,
ich muß zugeben...ich habe gar nicht auf die Teichgröße geachtet. Ich dachte, dass da ein Miniteichbesitzer nachfragt, wann er seine Guppys in's Warme holen soll

Wie man auch nur einen einzigen Guppy aus 50.000L fangen will ist mir ein Rätsel. Und deshalb ist mir auch jetzt die ganze Frage ein Rätsel. 
Es gibt Leute, die machen sich die Mühe zu antworten, wo eine Antwort überhaupt nicht gebraucht wird

petra


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*



> Darüber hinaus empfehlen Aquarianer als humanste Methode einen Fisch zu töten, ihn im Plastibeutel mit Wasser in die Tiefkühltruhe zu legen.



Die humanste Art einen Fisch zu töten, wenn es denn sein muß ist aus meiner Sicht der Kiemenschnitt.
Das geht schnell und schmerzlos, zumindest für den Fisch wenn man es denn kann.
Guppys im Gartenteich ist so eine Sache finde ich. In einem Fertigteich über den Sommer kein Problem, ich bekomm die Tiere relativ leicht wieder raus. Aber bei 50.000 Liter?
Wenn Tiere für Fischfutter verarbeitet werden was unbestreitbar der Fall ist soll es halt so sein, aber Fische sterben lassen nur weil ich nicht alle rausfangen kann???

LG
Ralph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Ralph,
. 
Betäuben (durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf) und Genickschnitt/ bzw. Herzstich (bei kleinen Fischen klappt der Kopfschlag halt nur nicht) ist auch die einzigste Tötungmethode von Fischen die das Tierschutzgesetzt hierzulande zuläßt. (gilt nicht nur für geangelte Fische, auch für die aus Aquarium oder Gartenteich wenn sie zwangsläufig getötet werden müssen - z.B schwerste Verletzungen, Krankheit ect.)

Alle anderen Tötungsarten wie z.B einfrieren, eine Überdosis Narkotika (Nelkenöl), übersalzen ect. sind gesetzlich nicht erlaubt

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Frank,
das Tierschutzgesetzt erlaubt auch keine Haltung von tropischen Fischen in einem Gartenteich.
Egal bei welcher Temperatur ein Teil nun herausgefahren wird.


----------



## Limnos (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Ralph


Der Kiemenschnitt geht schnell und schmerzlos höchsten für den, der in ausführt. In der Berufsfischerei wird dies wohl in erster Linie gemacht, damit der Fisch schnell ausblutet. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ein Fischgehirn noch aus dem Körper ankommende Reize verarbeitet, wenn es nicht mehr durchblutet wird, aber ich weiß, dass ein Karpfenherz noch 2 Stunden lang in isotonischer Kochsalzlösung pumpte, nachdem es herausgetrennt war. Aus meiner biologischen Kenntnis heraus wäre eine Trennung des Gehirns vom Rückenmark sinnvoller, da dann keine Reize mehr im Gehirn ankommen, also auch nicht mehr bewusst werden. So wird es auch in Büchern beschrieben, wenn man einen Fisch (stellvertretend für alle) auf eine Erkrankung hin untersuchen will.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

beim Kiemenschnitt wird der Kopf unmittelbar hinter den Kiemen vom Körper getrennt.
Wenn Du von Trennung des Gehirns vom Rückenmark schreibst, meinen wir beide wohl das selbe.
Wenn dies schnell ohne Zögern und mit einem natürlich scharfen Messer geschieht, glaube ich nicht das der Fisch dabei Schmerz empfindet.

MfG
Ralph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> das Tierschutzgesetzt erlaubt auch keine Haltung von tropischen Fischen in einem Gartenteich.
> Egal bei welcher Temperatur ein Teil nun herausgefahren wird.



Hi Jörg,

leider ist diese Aussage so falsch. Nur für sehr sehr wenige Fischarten gibt es konkrete Vorschriften in Tierschutzgesetzen (sonst würde sich auch jeder strafbar machen wenn er überhaupt Fische in einen (meißt zu kleinen) Gartenteich einsetzt Gerade die so beliebten Arten wie __ Gründling, Elritzen, Nasen, Orfen ect. haben in winzigen Stillgewässern nämlich eigentlich gar nix zu suchen da diese allesamt Fließwasserbewohner sind - Für Aquarienfische gibts darin nur Aussagen zu empfohlenen Beckengrößen - aber keine Vorschriften zur Wassertemperatur/Wasserwerten/Futter ect.
Soweit ich mal drin gelesen hab gibt es nur für Koi ein Verbot, diese in einem Aquarium zu halten

Direkte Vorschriften zur "artgerechten" Haltungpflicht gibt es nur für Pflanzen/Tieren (Fische) die dem Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen unterliegen. Das betrift im Gartenteich nur alle Arten von Acipenser (__ Störe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mack 13 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Das ist nicht alles so Richtig will ich aber auch nicht drüber diskutieren 
Habe fast täglich mit Haltung Bedingungen und Arten Schutz zu tun
Ich kann nur sagen Guppys gehören nicht in den Teich lebendem Futterfiche 
Ist verboten und Fische sind kein Spielzeug ihr setzt euern Hund doch auch 
Nicht in der Wüste aus um in dann irgendwann wieder zu Fangen

Lg
Markus

http://www.fiasa.de


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Eine Diskussion an der sich der urspruengliche Themenstarter gar nicht beteiligt weil er sich warscheinlich gar nicht mehr traut was zu sagen.

Ich muss Mack zustimmen-mir gefaellt die Vorstellung ueberhaupt nicht die Fische sich selbst und damit dem Tod zu ueberlassen. Jeder der hier Fische in zu kleinen Becken haelt wird wird sofort darauf hingewiesen. Das wir immer als schlimm bewertet- Guppys einzufrieren ist bestimmt nicht besser.


----------



## daytrader (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Ich trau mich schon lissbeth ;-) bin nur nicht täglich online.

Tierschutz hin oder her. Wenn ich aus 4 Fischen mehrere hundert mache, scheints denen ja richtig dreckig bei mir zu gehen. So richtig mit täglich Lebendfutter was sie selbst fangen müssen. Die Farben kräftiger und die Tiere vitaler als im Aquarium.....muss an den schlechten Haltungsbedingen liegen. Man sollte mich dringend anzeigen, mir gehören die Fische abgenommen. 

Unterstützt mal ruhiger weiter die Guppyhaltung im 60 Liter Baumarkt Aquarium.....

Hat hier jemand was von Futterfischen gesagt? Richtig ein paar werden sicherlich gefressen. Aber der __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs genauso. 

Einige Guppys wurden schon auf meine Annonce hin abgeholt. Mag sonst noch jemand Guppys aus Qualzucht?

Wenn zuviele übrig bleiben hole ich eben alle raus und lasse die Männer sterilisieren 

PS: ich habe selber PAragraph 11 (allerdings nur für Wirbellose). Aber daher weiß ich wieviele Tiere bei Importen aus Japan und Co. den Transport nicht überleben. Da "züchtet" jemand nach und wird angegangen.


----------



## mirsadgu (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Du kannst sie ja ganz locker verkaufen oder einfach verschenken. Es gibt viele Kinder die sich Fische wünschen und würden sich freuen über einige.


----------



## lissbeth66 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Schoen das Du noch da bist, zwar etwas sarkastisch aber damit kann ich umgehen...immerhin musst Du mit Kritik rechnen wenn Du so ein Thema startest.

na klar gehts den Guppys super....aber wie lange ? Ein Sommer ist nicht grad ein langes Leben.

Goldfische werden als Jungbrut gefressen, sicherlich aber die wurden auch im Teich geboren und nicht reingesetzt .

Es freut mich das wenigstens einige bereits ein neues Zuhause gefunden haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Goldfische werden als Jungbrut gefressen, sicherlich aber die wurden auch im Teich geboren und nicht reingesetzt .



Hi Karin,

dann verstehe ich nicht das hier jemand so angegangen wird. Die Guppies wurden ja auch im Teich geworfen, also ist doch alles in Ordnung wenn sie gefressen werden. 

Aber, wie kommen eigentllich immer die Erzeuger der im Teich gezeugten Goldfischjungen da rein. Sind bestimmt alle immer  von ganz allein eingewandert und nie irgendwann mal eingesetzt worden

Übrigens: ein kleiner Hinweis zu Guppies sind Tropenfische und daher unbedingt auf Wassertemperaturen über 20 Grad angewiesen. Dann dürfte es in Europa eigentlich ja gar keine Wildbestände geben, wie sie schon seit jahrzehnten (ursprünglich mal zur Malariabekämpfung eingeführt wie auch die Gambuse) in Spanien, Portugal, Italien, Südfrankreich, Griechenland ect. vorkommen. Da fällts Wasser im Winter auch auf 10 Grad oder drunter. Kommt halt auch auf die Zuchtform von Guppies an. Hochzuchtformen (z.B die mit riesigen Flossen) brauchen es wesentlich wärmer als Wildformartige

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo Daytrader,
du schreibst von Nachzüchten.
Was hat es mit Nachzucht zu tun wenn ich -wie Du sagst- 4 Fische von der Größe um die 4 cm in einen 50.000 Liter Teich setze in dem Wissen das von dem Nachwuchs mindestens 3/4 Sterben müßen weil ich sie nicht wieder rausfischen kann.
Tut mir leid, ich bin auch Aquarianer der sich mit Nachzüchtungen beschäftigt. 
Aber DAS hat aus meiner Sicht NICHTS mit Nachzucht zu tun.

MfG
Ralph


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo zusammen, hallo daytrader.

Ich denke es hat keiner ein Problem damit, dass jemand seinen (Aquarien)Fischen einen schönen, sommerlichen Aufenthalt in seinem Gartenteich spendiert.
Wenn man aber weiß, dass vom entstehendem Nachwuchs ein Großteil mit sinkenden Temperaturen über die Klinge springen, dann haben eben 99% der User hier ein Problem damit.

Wenn man solch ein Experiment startet, dann bitte bis zum Ende (Abfischen) ordentlich und tiergerecht durchgeplant! Im Herbst hops gehen lassen ist KEINE tiergerechte Lösung, auch wenn es in der Natur mitunter grausam zu geht. Du trägst die Verantwortung für Deine Tiere.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

oki


----------



## Mack 13 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Annett,

wurde hier ja auch schon von einigen geschrieben das so einen solchen Massenmord jeder !!!! im Teich hat der Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, Koi ect hält,deren kleine werden auch teilweise gefressen, der Großteil davon geht aber auch im Winter über den Jordan (ich bin sicher das es die letzten drei Winter auch massenhaft tote Goldfische und Koi in den Teichen hiesiger Mitglieder gab , wer dann behauptet das war dann aber ein "unvermeidbares" Natureregnis der irrt, war ein Zeichen das der Gartenteich für die toten großen Fische eigentlich nicht mehr geeignet war vor allem weil zu wenig Wasserinhalt/Tiefe. und zuviel Fisch) Da ist eigentlich kein Unterschied zu sehen da Goldfische ursprünglich auch mal reine Aquarienfische waren. (bzw. wurden die früher in Bottichen, in Orangerien ect. gehalten
Hier sieht man mal wieder klar die Bevorzugung einiger speziellen Lieblinge (Aquarienfische sind wohl was besseres als Goldfische). Ich hatte auch jahrelang Prachtbarben in meinen alten Bachlaufgartenteich übersommert (der hatte aber auch nur so 4000l). Die prächtigst gefärbten adulten bekam man nach einiger Zeit wieder alle raus, aber da selbst mein kleinstes Aquarium (560l) keine 500 Prachtbarben aufnehmen konnte wurde der Großteil des Nachwuchses Beutegreifern überlassen, da eh nur noch sehr wenige alte Aquarianer über die Ansprüche von dieser Barbenart Bescheid weiß wäre der Großteil eh in viel zu warmen Tropenbecken totgekocht worden
Wer das grausam findet sollte mal bedenken wie Fischzucht abläuft (z.B auf der Suche nach speziellen Koi-Farbformen, Diskus, Kampffischen, Hochleistungs-Guppyzuchten, Goldformen von Teichfischen,  u.u.u). Alle Nachkommen die da nicht dem gewünschten Ziel entsprechen werden von Züchtern aussortiert und ausgemerzt -(abgemurkst.) Die folgenden Monate werden auch weiterhin die beim weiteren Wachstum nicht dem Zuchtziel entsprechende Formen getötet, denn ein Hochleistungs-Züchter hat keine Zeit und Platz um jährlich z.B mehrere 100.000send Koi durchzufüttern die er nicht los wird. So bleiben dann da auch nur sehr wenige Nachkommen übrig. Das sollte sich auch mal jeder vor Augen führen der Koi (hat aber garantiert jeder Koi/Goldfischbesitzer der sich hier über " Fischnachwuchs zum sterben im Teich lassen" mokkiert reine Stragramis im Teich). Das betrift natürlich auch alle Goldfischformen

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*



daytrader schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche minimum Temperaturen halten Guppy´s maximal im Teich aus? Wann fischt ihr ab?
> 
> LG



Nur zur Erinnerung - speziell für Frank -. Das war die ursprüngliche Frage. Da ging es nicht um Futterfische, auch nicht um Nachzuchten von Guppys und ebensowenig darum, ob Goldfische im Teich auch erfrieren oder gefressen werden können.

Ich beziehe mich mit meinen Beiträgen auf die ursprüngliche Frage und bin der Meinung...immer noch...das es nicht von mir hinnehmbar sein muß, wenn Leute Warmwasserfische in einen 50m³ großen Teich kippen , wohlwissend, dass diese den ersten Kälteeinbruch nicht überstehen werden, da sie gar nicht in der Lage sind, diese Fische herauszufangen.
Warum also die Frage?
Oder ist der Teich gar nicht so groß?
Ich verstehe in diesem Thread so manches nicht.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hi Petra,

siehe mal weiter oben, da stand schon irgendwo mal was 

Hochzuchtformen (die mit den großen bunten Flossen) sollten schon bei 18-20 Grad rausgeholt werden, Die meißt unscheinbaren Wildformen vertragen auch 13-14 Grad. Bis spätestens Mitte September (den haben wir nächste Woche) sollten aber auch "außertropische" Aquarienfische sicherheithalber raus geholt sein

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Guppy´s wann abfischen?*

Hallo,

im alten Teich habe ich auch immer bis Oktober Guppy draussen gehabt. 
Wenn sie sich im warmen Flachwasser versammeln, ist es es Zeit zum abfischen. Aufgrund der Gefräsigkeit sind sie auch leicht zu keschern.

Die Temperaturliste für Lebendgebärende von Twersted gab es hier schon mal:

http://www.akfs-online.de/pdf/tversted-ueberwinterungstemperaturen.pdf

Der Guppy steht allerdings nicht mit drauf. Die meisten  Fische sind nicht winterhart !

mfg Jürgen


----------

